# Umbau Heimkino, Ideen Suche



## Spreed (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Gleich vorweg, ich möchte diesen Thread zum Ideen finden bzw. gemütlichen planen nutzen, von daher würde ich euch bitten Euch ein bisschen Zeit zu nehmen um den Plan anzuschauen bzw. nicht nur 1-Satz antworten zu schreiben.
Gerne auch eure eigenen Ideen einbringen, sollte es nicht all zuviel Aufwand sein, würde ich auch einiges umkrempeln.
Der Plan ist übrigens nicht Maßstabgetreu, aber die Größenverhältnisse passen in etwa.

Zum Thema Geld: Ich will nicht sagen es spielt keine Rolle, ich weiß wie teuer HiFi Komponenten werden können, aber Geld ist mit Sicherheit der letzte Grund etwas sinnvolles nicht anzuschaffen. Preis/Leistung muss einfach passen, bzw. einen Mehrwert muss es geben.

Den Kinoraum hab ich erst vor 3 Jahren beim Einzug in das neue Haus gebaut, umso mehr ärgert es mich dass ich damals so kurzsichtig war und viele Dinge nicht mit eingeplant hatte.
Der Raum ist rundherum mit Ständerwänden und Rigipsplatten ausgekleidet, dahinter laufen die meisten Kabeln + Dämmwolle. Die Decke ist ebenfalls herabgesetzt und mit Dämmwolle ausgekleidet.

Es gibt 3 Lichtkreise die mit der Logitech Harmony gesteuert werden, zwei von den Lichtkreisen sind aber auch per Hand am Eingang schaltbar. 
Ansonsten steht noch ein Laufband dort.

Folgende Komponenten sind momentan im Raum:
A/V Receiver: Pioneer VSX-920
Beamer: BenQ W1070 mit etwa 420 Betriebsstunden
PS3
PS4
WiiU
N64
Kleiner 5 Port Switch
Mini Kühlschrank 
Samsung Blu-Ray Player mit DVB-C Tuner 
Teufel 5.1, Weiß den genauen Namen nicht, spielt aber in der Klasse von Columa 200


Ich muss nun zwangsläufig mein Büro räumen (Nachwuchs will ein größeres Zimmer) und daher mit Schreibtisch und Co in meinen Kinoraum ziehen.

Als ersten Schritt musste dazu die fette Couch weichen. Diese wurde durch einen alten gemütlichen Sessel ersetzt.

Für den Schreibtisch hab ich mir auch schon ein Platzerl ausgesucht, leider hab ich dort das Problem, dass dort eine Standbox steht, bzw. dort das Kabel für die Standbox rauskommt.

Ich möchte nun in Zukunft vom PC auch am Beamer zocken können, je nach Lust und Laune mit Headset oder vorhanden Boxen,  dabei ergeben sich jedoch folgende Probleme für mich:
1. Ich hab kein Netzwerkkabel ins Eck vom PC gelegt, lediglich normale Steckdosen
2. Ich hab natürlich auch kein HDMI Kabel von der Ecke zum Beamer gelegt
3. Genau so gibt es kein HDMI Kabel vom zukünftigen Schreibtisch zum Mediarack
4. Gleiches Problem gilt für den Sound
5. Der Raum heizt sich durch die Isolierung irre schnell auf sobald der Beamer läuft. Wenn ich nun öfter und vor allem länger als 1-2 std. dort sitze, wäre ein leiser Beamer mit weniger Abwärme ideal.

Folgende Lösungen wären mir eingefallen:
1. Ich benutze Strom-Lan Adapter, kein Plan wie die heißen
2. Ich kauf mir zB den neuen Largo (LG PF1500EU) und übertrag das Bild per Funk
3. Wäre bei Punkt 2 dann unnötig
4. Ich wechsel das Kabelgebundene Soundsystem gegen eines mit Funk aus
5. Siehe Punkt 2


1.Leider habe ich keine Erfahrungen mit dieser Strom-LAN Adaptern. WLAN kommt nicht in Frage. Ich zocke gerne MP Titel, jegliches selbstverursachtes Lag ist für mich ein No-Go.

2.Über den Largo hab ich eig. noch nicht sehr viel negatives gelesen, gibt es hier einen Grund nicht zu wechseln?

3. Ist die Übertragung zum Largo per Funk schnell genug für zukünftige 4K Inhalte?

4. Bin allg. nicht sehr begeistert vom Teufel System. Mir kommt vor als würde der Subwoofer nie anspringen.
Hab hier bis jetzt aber auch immer nur die Auto Kalibrierung mit dem Mikrofon durchgeführt, da hat aber immer alles "gepasst". Da der Raum aber nur so klein ist, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ein Umstieg auf etwas höher Wertiges einen Sinn hat?
Gibt es Funk Boxen mit besserer Qualität?

5. Es ist zusätzlich für den Sommer eine Klimaanlage geplant. Jedoch möchte ich die Abwärme wenn möglich reduzieren, vor allem aber die Lautstärke vom Beamer stört an leisen Stellen schon sehr. Sitze ja immerhin genau darunter.

So, bin auf Eure Vorschläge und Anregungen gespannt. Sollte ich etwas wichtiges Detail vergessen habe, werd ich das natürlich nachholen.

Plan ist als Anhang dabei. Leider hab ich vergessen den Beamer zu beschriften. Dieser ist direkt hinter dem Sessel eingezeichnet. Von der Deckenhalterung(Mitte)  bis zur Wand hab ich 24cm.
Alle Maße sind in cm angegeben

Danke schon mal!


----------



## nibi030 (10. Februar 2016)

1.) Power Lan, kannst du machen, würde ich aber von abraten...schon eine Störquelle im Kreislauf des ges. Netzes reicht für Fehler. Such nach ner anderen Lösung, verlege ein CAT7e Flachbandkabel.

2.) der Largo. Naja, ich habe mich wieder von dem getrennt... LED ist ne tolle Technik, kann aber noch nicht einem guten Beamer das Wasser reichen. Für das Geld versuch lieber was ordentliches zu finden!!! Vor allem in der Preisklasse ab 1600€ wird es auch interessannt. Ich habe mir dann erst den 6600 und dann den EHTW 7200 von Epson geholt. Den 7200 betreibe ich nur im ECO und höre den gar nicht mehr. Weiterer Vorteil, dessen solltest du dir bewusst werden, der Epson kann Lensshift: du brauchst dann den Beamer auch nicht mehr über deinen Kopf hängen!

3.) Vergiss die Funkübertragung, du willst kein WLAN wegen zocken, also lass Funk und HDMI weg! Es macht einfach keinen Spaß... vor allem warum willst du 4k streamen wenn der Beamer nur 1080p kann?! 

4.) Schwer zu sagen, vlt liegt es auch am Reciever. Auch hier würde ich von Funkboxen abraten, leg lieber Kabel und mach dir nen schicken Kabelkanal. 

5.) Kann ich verstehen, habe ich auch  ... nur ist die Frage, was soll es für ne Klima werden?! Ne Kompakteanlage oder eine fest montierte wo die ganze Technik außerhalb der Wohung ist? Sollte es ne kompakte sein, so werden diese extrem laut... im Sommer ist das immer noch besser als zu schwitzen, aber es ist lauter als ein Beamer.


----------



## powerhaze (10. Februar 2016)

Für die Übertragung zum Beamer wäre folgendes eventuell interessant für dich:
BenQ WDP01 Wireless Full-HD-Kit (Full HD, 3D, 2x HDMI) weiß: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
Gute Lautsprecher lohnen sich immer...wenn du etwas haben willst wo du noch die nächsten 10-20 Jahre Spaß dran hast schau mal hier (allerdings kein Funk):
nuLine Serie - Klangkultur auf exzellentem Niveau von Nubert
mfg


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2016)

Wireless HDMI ist die einzige kabellose Video-Übertragungstechnik die in Sachen Latenz halbwegs brauchbar ist. W-LAN basierende Methoden eignen sich vielleicht für Filme aber sicher nicht fürs Zocken.

Vom LG Largo würde ich eher abraten. Er ist einfach zu teuer für das was er kann -wie gegenwärtig alle besseren LED Beamer-. Insbesondere hat er den Nachteil das seine Optik sehr unflexibel ist. Seine Helligkeit ist auch nicht besonders hoch aber in einem gut abgedunkelten Heimkinoraum bei der Leinwandgröße wohl noch akzeptabel.

Den PC würde ich auf jeden Fall per Ethernet ans W-LAN anbinden, ein entsprechendes Kabel zu verlegen sollte nicht schwer sein, ich würde es einfach aufputz verlegen.

Wenn es dir in dem Raum zu warm wird dann würde ich eher eine bessere Lüftung oder eben im Sommer eine Klimaanlage als einen sparsameren Beamer empfehlen. Problematisch ist dabei freilich das eine aktive Lüftung bzw. eine Klimaanlage fallweise auch wieder eine Geräuschquelle ist.

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt... Es gibt übrigens auch Beamer mit LED und/oder LASER Lichtquelle die deutlich besser sind als der LG Largo allerdings auch deutlich teurer.


----------



## Spreed (11. Februar 2016)

nibi030 schrieb:


> 1.) Power Lan, kannst du machen, würde ich aber von abraten...schon eine Störquelle im Kreislauf des ges. Netzes reicht für Fehler. Such nach ner anderen Lösung, verlege ein CAT7e Flachbandkabel.



Power Lan, genau das war der Name! 
Okay, gut zu Wissen, dann muss ich wohl doch irgendwie Kabeln legen. Ärgerlich 


nibi030 schrieb:


> 2.) der Largo. Naja, ich habe mich wieder von dem getrennt... LED ist ne tolle Technik, kann aber noch nicht einem guten Beamer das Wasser reichen. Für das Geld versuch lieber was ordentliches zu finden!!! Vor allem in der Preisklasse ab 1600€ wird es auch interessannt. Ich habe mir dann erst den 6600 und dann den EHTW 7200 von Epson geholt. Den 7200 betreibe ich nur im ECO und höre den gar nicht mehr. Weiterer Vorteil, dessen solltest du dir bewusst werden, der Epson kann Lensshift: du brauchst dann den Beamer auch nicht mehr über deinen Kopf hängen!



Muss den Beamer sowieso Überkopf hängen, hab sonst keine andere Möglichkeit ihn aufzustellen.
Kennst du den BenQ W1070? Wäre es eine sinnvolle Steigerung auf den von dir genannten Epson umzusteigen? (In Punkto Bild, Lautstärke und Abwärme)



nibi030 schrieb:


> 3.) Vergiss die Funkübertragung, du willst kein WLAN wegen zocken, also lass Funk und HDMI weg! Es macht einfach keinen Spaß... vor allem warum willst du 4k streamen wenn der Beamer nur 1080p kann?!


Denkfehler Meinerseits. Wäre eher eine Frage der Zukunft.



nibi030 schrieb:


> 5.) Kann ich verstehen, habe ich auch  ... nur ist die Frage, was soll es für ne Klima werden?! Ne Kompakteanlage oder eine fest montierte wo die ganze Technik außerhalb der Wohung ist? Sollte es ne kompakte sein, so werden diese extrem laut... im Sommer ist das immer noch besser als zu schwitzen, aber es ist lauter als ein Beamer.



Ist ein Außengerät + Innenteil. Sprich der Kompressor hängt draußen an der Hauswand. Hab schon eine im Büro hängen, muss lediglich ein zweites Innenteil für den Keller besorgen.



			
				powerhaze schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Übertragung zum Beamer wäre folgendes eventuell interessant für dich:
> BenQ WDP01 Wireless Full-HD-Kit (Full HD, 3D, 2x HDMI) weiß: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
> Gute Lautsprecher lohnen sich immer...wenn du etwas haben willst wo du noch die nächsten 10-20 Jahre Spaß dran hast schau mal hier (allerdings kein Funk):
> nuLine Serie - Klangkultur auf exzellentem Niveau von Nubert
> mfg



Macht ein so hochwertiges System auf meinem engem Raum einen hörbaren Unterschied zum Teufel?





			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Wireless HDMI ist die einzige kabellose Video-Übertragungstechnik die in Sachen Latenz halbwegs brauchbar ist. W-LAN basierende Methoden eignen sich vielleicht für Filme aber sicher nicht fürs Zocken.
> 
> Vom LG Largo würde ich eher abraten. Er ist einfach zu teuer für das was er kann -wie gegenwärtig alle besseren LED Beamer-. Insbesondere hat er den Nachteil das seine Optik sehr unflexibel ist. Seine Helligkeit ist auch nicht besonders hoch aber in einem gut abgedunkelten Heimkinoraum bei der Leinwandgröße wohl noch akzeptabel.
> 
> ...




Danke für den Input!

Momentan spricht alles dafür dass ich doch Kabeln verlege. Wie würde ich dann den PC mit dem Receiver verbinden? HDMI + Optisch?


----------



## nibi030 (11. Februar 2016)

Spreed schrieb:


> Power Lan, genau das war der Name!
> Okay, gut zu Wissen, dann muss ich wohl doch irgendwie Kabeln legen. Ärgerlich



Das mit den Kabeln ist doch ganz einfach  Hol dir bei Amazon oder Konsorten einfach ein Flachbandkabel und im Baumarkt einen weißen Kabelkanal, den du einfach nur aufkleben musst. Das ganze lohnt sich und der Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen.




Spreed schrieb:


> Muss den Beamer sowieso Überkopf hängen, hab sonst keine andere Möglichkeit ihn aufzustellen.
> Kennst du den BenQ W1070? Wäre es eine sinnvolle Steigerung auf den von dir genannten Epson umzusteigen? (In Punkto Bild, Lautstärke und Abwärme)



Also der BenQ den du da hast ist toll, da gibt es nichts zu meckern. Trotzdem würde ich dir empfehlen eine Nummer höher zu gehen. Ich habe im letzten Jahr 7-8 Beamer getestet. Bin dann letztlich beim 7200 geblieben. Vorteil:

- super leise
- geniales Bild
- hat die Optik des 9200 verbaut (einer der wichtigsten Bestandteile im Beamer)
- Lampe hält 4000-5000 Stunden und der Ersatz kostet nur 120€

Hier zwei sehr gute Tests dazu:

EPSON TW6100 vs EPSON TW7200 im Test
Test Beamer - Epson EH-TW7200 - sehr gut - Seite 1

Schau dir den einfach mal im Laden an... ich empfehle MM, solltest du dich dann wirklich entscheiden zu diesem, schicke ich dir meine MM Rechnung damit du Handeln kannst... Habe den bei MM für 1500 bekommen. Dazu muß ich aber sagen, daß der Beamer auch locker 2000€ Wert ist.

Einziges kleines Manko: Man sollte nicht zu viel mit dem Lens Shift im Nachgang spielen wenn der Beamer schon im Betrieb war. Hier gibt es wohl einen Fehler der Staub eindringen lässt. Aber man richtet den Beamer in der Regel auch nur einmal aus. 

Weiterer Vorteil, durch das Lens Shift könntest du den Beamer auch in die Ecke stellen.




Spreed schrieb:


> Ist ein Außengerät + Innenteil. Sprich der Kompressor hängt draußen an der Hauswand. Hab schon eine im Büro hängen, muss lediglich ein zweites Innenteil für den Keller besorgen.



Naja perfekt, dann kann ja der Sommer kommen 



Spreed schrieb:


> Macht ein so hochwertiges System auf meinem engem Raum einen hörbaren Unterschied zum Teufel?



Ich denke nicht! Die Dinger sind toll und auch ein guter Tip, der Preis ist ebenfalls ok...aber für deinen Raum too much! Ich kenne aber auch dein Teufel System nicht. Ansonsten bin ich ein Fan von der Canton GLE Serie, guter Preis, vernünftige Leistung. Wenn du aber zufrieden bist mit dem Klang, warum dann tauschen? Habe mir mal die Bewertungen zu deinem Teufel angeschaut, scheint ein solides System zu sein und für den kleinen Raum optimal.



Spreed schrieb:


> Momentan spricht alles dafür dass ich doch Kabeln verlege. Wie würde ich dann den PC mit dem Receiver verbinden? HDMI + Optisch?



Du gehts vom PC per HDMI in den AV und vom AV zum Beamer. 

Fang gar nicht erst mit optischen Kabeln an, du hast nen Super Reciever und solltest sein Können auch nutzen! Optische Kabel (Toslink) können keine HD Versionen von Dolby Digital und DTS... und gerade hier finde ich den Untschied zwischen normalen DD / DTS und DD True HD sowie DTS Mstr echt enorm.
Über HDMI gibst du das Tonsignal umkompremiert in PCM weiter wenn du zockst, ansonsten muß die Soundkarte daraus erst einen Bitstream machen.. Der Unterschied ist wie eine echte Audio CD und MP3... vielen fällt der Unterschied nicht auf oder sie können damit leben, für mich ein NoGo! Ich denke wenn du schon so viel Mühe, Geld und Zeit in dein Kino investierst, dann mach es richtig 

So sieht das ganz bei mir aus, dann kannst du dir schonmal einen Eindruck vom Bild machen. Mittlerweile sind auch alle Kabel die noch so rumliegen versteckt. Die Anlange ist ein Canton / Onkyo - Dolby Atmos System.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso... kleine Deckenlautsprecher würde ich dir auch empfehlen  Füllt den Raum nochmal ganz anders mit dem Ton aus. Die von Onkyo bekommt man im Set ab 120€.


----------



## Spreed (11. Februar 2016)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Das mit den Kabeln ist doch ganz einfach  Hol dir bei Amazon oder Konsorten einfach ein Flachbandkabel und im Baumarkt einen weißen Kabelkanal, den du einfach nur aufkleben musst. Das ganze lohnt sich und der Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen.


Einfach, ja. Aber bis jetzt ist kein Kabel zu sehen, weil halt alles schon verlegt wurde, darum ärgerlich...




nibi030 schrieb:


> Also der BenQ den du da hast ist toll, da gibt es nichts zu meckern. Trotzdem würde ich dir empfehlen eine Nummer höher zu gehen. Ich habe im letzten Jahr 7-8 Beamer getestet. Bin dann letztlich beim 7200 geblieben. Vorteil:
> 
> - super leise
> - geniales Bild
> ...


Werd ich machen, ich hoff die MM bei uns haben sowas. Für gewöhnlich sind die in Ö ziemliche Saftläden



nibi030 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht! Die Dinger sind toll und auch ein guter Tip, der Preis ist ebenfalls ok...aber für deinen Raum too much! Ich kenne aber auch dein Teufel System nicht. Ansonsten bin ich ein Fan von der Canton GLE Serie, guter Preis, vernünftige Leistung. Wenn du aber zufrieden bist mit dem Klang, warum dann tauschen? Habe mir mal die Bewertungen zu deinem Teufel angeschaut, scheint ein solides System zu sein und für den kleinen Raum optimal.


Naja, "zufrieden". Es rumst und bumst einfach nicht bei Actionreichen Filmen. Aber eventuell ist mein Receiver nur verstellt oder die Quelle kann ihr Audio Signal nicht übertragen. Hab da leider zu wenig Ahnung.



nibi030 schrieb:


> Du gehts vom PC per HDMI in den AV und vom AV zum Beamer.


Vom Grafikkarten Ausgang, oder?



nibi030 schrieb:


> Achso... kleine Deckenlautsprecher würde ich dir auch empfehlen  Füllt den Raum nochmal ganz anders mit dem Ton aus. Die von Onkyo bekommt man im Set ab 120€.



Also 7.1?

Ich mach heut Abend mal ein Foto vom Raum, glaube dann kannst du dich besser reinversetzen 

Auf jeden Fall Danke für deine Mühe!


----------



## nibi030 (11. Februar 2016)

Spreed schrieb:


> Einfach, ja. Aber bis jetzt ist kein Kabel zu sehen, weil halt alles schon verlegt wurde, darum ärgerlich...



Kann ich verstehen, würde ich aber trotzdem machen.




Spreed schrieb:


> Werd ich machen, ich hoff die MM bei uns haben sowas. Für gewöhnlich sind die in Ö ziemliche Saftläden



Ist in DE nicht anders  Ansonsten such einfach mal nen Fachhändler auf oder bestell den im Netz, zur Not schickst du den zurück. Wenn du den zb. bei Heimkinoraum bestellst, so wird dieser für dich nochmal kalibriert, was ich als großen Benefit ansehe.



Spreed schrieb:


> Naja, "zufrieden". Es rumst und bumst einfach nicht bei Actionreichen Filmen. Aber eventuell ist mein Receiver nur verstellt oder die Quelle kann ihr Audio Signal nicht übertragen. Hab da leider zu wenig Ahnung.



Das kann gut sein! Am besten du schließt mal nen Fire TV Stick oder deine Playstation direkt per HDMI an den AV an und testet dann mal den Ton, dann kann es auch sein das dein AV nicht richtig eingemessen ist. Hier mal die Einmessung machen. Aber zuerst mal ne BluRay über die Playstation abspielen und die PS per HDMI mit dem AV verbinden.




Spreed schrieb:


> Vom Grafikkarten Ausgang, oder?



Jup genau, deine Soundkarte ist dann obsolet. Digitaler Ton kann dann direkt und ohne Verluste an den AV gereicht werden, der Unterschied ist enorm! Dein AV ist zwar alt, kann aber schon: DTS-HD Master Audio, Dolby TrueHD  ... zwischen DTS und DTS-HD Master Audio sind einfach mal Welten, das gleiche gilt für True HD. Alle aktuellen BluRay bieten diese Tonspuren in der Regel an.

Wie schaust du denn eigtl BluRays an? Spielst du diese über den PC oder die Playstation ab?




Spreed schrieb:


> Also 7.1?



Jep genau! Aufwand lohnt, zumindest dann wenn du gerne mal nen Film mit gutem Sound schaust. Ich habe die hier: Onkyo SKH-410 (B) Lautsprechersystem (100 Watt) für Dolby Atmos Heimkino schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

Es gehen aber auch alle anderen, für dich vlt interesannt : Canton GLE 416 2-Wege Flachlautsprecher (60/100 Watt, Wandhalterung) silber/silber (Paar): Amazon.de: Elektronik



Spreed schrieb:


> Ich mach heut Abend mal ein Foto vom Raum, glaube dann kannst du dich besser reinversetzen
> 
> Auf jeden Fall Danke für deine Mühe!



Jup, wäre nett! Finde es immer interessant wie andere das umsetzen!

Noch als Tip am Rande: Wenn du BluRays über nen Beamer schaust ist es besonders cool wenn man Fame Interlacing hat. Dieses Feature ist in Beamer nativ eingebaut, unglaublich teuer. Man kann das ganze aber den PC machen lassen. Das ganze bewirkt, das Filme nicht in 24FPS abgespielt werden sondern in 60FPS oder höher. Dadurch wirkt das Bild wesentlich plastischer und echter! Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten das umzusetzen:

- kostenlos von svp-team : https://www.svp-team.com/w/index.php?title=Main_Page -> ist aber ganz schön fummelig bis man es soweit hat, das es sauber läuft. Wenn es dann läuft, ist einfach genial

- man kauft powerdvd 15 ultra: der macht zwar keine 60FPS sondern nur 48 FPS, dafür out of the Box und ohne langes gefummel. Nachteil: PowerDVD 15 Ultra kostet in der Regel immer so um die 70€

Bei dieser Technik werden mithilfe der Grafikkarte Zwischenbilder errechnet, man kann das auch schwer erklären oder in einem YouTube Video zeigen. Ich würde einfach empfehlen das mal zu testen. Gerade bei einem Beamer, ist das ein ordentlicher Gewinn.


----------



## Venom89 (11. Februar 2016)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht! Die Dinger sind toll und auch ein guter Tip, der Preis ist ebenfalls ok...aber für deinen Raum too much!



Was hat denn die Größe des Raumes damit zu tun? Sry aber das ist schmarn.



nibi030 schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber auch dein Teufel System nicht. Ansonsten bin ich ein Fan von der Canton GLE Serie, guter Preis, vernünftige Leistung.



Hatte auch die Canton GLE, für das Geld OK. Mehr nicht. Generell gilt es probehören. Die Nubox und Nulines sind aber eine ganz andere Liga (für meine Ohren).



nibi030 schrieb:


> Wenn du aber zufrieden bist mit dem Klang, warum dann tauschen? Habe mir mal die Bewertungen zu deinem Teufel angeschaut, scheint ein solides System zu sein und für den kleinen Raum optimal.



Bewertungen kannst du vergessen. Meist sind dies Leute ohne jeglichen Vergleich.


----------



## Spreed (11. Februar 2016)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Größe des Raumes damit zu tun? Sry aber das ist schmarn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was würdest du denn für die Raumgröße empfehlen? Sind etwa 15m²


----------



## soth (11. Februar 2016)

Lautsprechertechnisch würde ich zu ordentlichen Kompaktlautsprechern + Sub greifen. Geldbeutel, Anspruch und Vorlieben bestimmen dann die Auswahl.


----------



## Venom89 (11. Februar 2016)

Spreed schrieb:


> Was würdest du denn für die Raumgröße empfehlen? Sind etwa 15m²



Das kommt auf dein Budget an. Generell gilt probehören! Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

Ich bin zB mit meinen Nulines sehr zufrieden.

Für Heimkino wäre eine Kombi aus Kompaktlausprechern + 1 oder 2 Subwoofer interessant.

ZB 5x nuBox 313 - Regallautsprecher - Nubert - ehrliche Lautsprecher

+ 1 oder 2 nuBox AW-443 - Aktiv-Subwoofer - Nubert - ehrliche Lautsprecher

Ist nur ein Beispiel


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2016)

> Momentan spricht alles dafür dass ich doch Kabeln verlege. Wie würde ich  dann den PC mit dem Receiver verbinden? HDMI + Optisch?



Das kommt auf den Receiver an... eher nur HDMI; je nach Receiver kann es auch vorteilhaft sein diesen bei der Videoübertragung zu umgehen und den PC direkt an den Beamer anzuschließen. Das Audiosignal sollte man dennnoch am ehesten via HDMI an den Receiver weiterleiten, gegebenenfalls über einen Splitter.

Beim Pioneer VSX-920 ist die direkte Verbindung von PC und Beamer vermutlich sinnvoller.

Von einer optischen Verbindung (Toshlink) würde ich wie schon beschrieben ebenfalls abraten da man damit nur Stereo Signale verlustfrei übertragen kann. Der Standard stammt eben aus den 1980er Jahren und ist auf Hardwareebene nie wirklich weiterentwickelt worden.



> Also der BenQ den du da hast ist toll, da gibt es nichts zu  meckern. Trotzdem würde ich dir empfehlen eine Nummer höher zu gehen.  Ich habe im letzten Jahr 7-8 Beamer getestet. Bin dann letztlich beim  7200 geblieben. Vorteil:



Ich würde den EH-TW7200 allerdings nicht (mehr) empfehlen sondern eher den EH-TW6600 der meiner Ansicht nach ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis bietet.



> Kennst du den BenQ W1070? Wäre es eine sinnvolle Steigerung auf den von  dir genannten Epson umzusteigen? (In Punkto Bild, Lautstärke und  Abwärme)



Der Epson -egal ob der EH-TW7200 oder EH-TW6600- bietet sicher ein deutlich besseres Bild und die Lautstärke ist geringer aber in Sachen Abwärme nehmen sie sich nicht viel. Wenn du eine signifikant geringere Anwärme bei gleicher Helligkeit willst musst du zwangsweise zu einem Beamer mit LED/LASER Lichtquelle oder zu einem 3-Chip DLP Beamer greifen. Beides (insbesondere letzteres) ist nochmal sehr viel teurer. Abgesehen von dem schon angesprochenen LG Largo mit seinen Nachteilen.

_______

Zur Akkustik:
Ich habe den Eindruck das es bei dir eventuell zum Teil weniger an der Audioqualität selbst und mehr an den Einstellungen scheitert; das der Sub "fast nie anspringt" ist ja nicht unbedingt normal.

Ganz allgemein solltest du die Raumakustik speziell in einem dezidierten Heimkinoraum nicht vernachlässigen auch wenn das ein recht komplexes Thema ist. Die vorhandenen Rigipsplatten durch spezielle Akustikplatten bzw. Lochplatten zu ersetzen bietet sich hier an.

Auch die _Raumoptik_ sollte nicht vernachlässigt werden. Hier bietet es sich an dunkle Möbel zu verwenden, auch Boden und Decke sollten dunkel sein, wenn nicht schwarz dann am ehesten dunkelrot. Das kann diffuse Richtreflexion im Raum reduzieren und damit den effektiven Kontrast wesentlich erhöhen.


----------



## powerhaze (11. Februar 2016)

Den Unterschied vom Teufel System zu Nubert wirst du in jedem Fall hören, konnte Geldbedingt bis jetzt nur meinen Center und die Rear durch NuLine CS-44 und NuLine24 austauschen (vorher Yamaha) aber der Unterschied ist schon gewaltig. Gerade die NuLine24 als Rear haben einen genialen Effekt, da diese auf der Rückseite mit einem weiteren Hochtöner bestückt sind. Subwoofertechnisch muss ich allerdings sagen das ich da nicht zu Nubert greifen würde, ich spare z.B. momentan auf diesen: Klipsch Reference R-112SW Schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Eventuell auch den SW-115. SVS könnte man sich in dem Bereich auch einmal angucken/hören. Die NuLine Standlautprecher kommen dann im Nachgang da diese doch echt ne richtige Stange Geld kosten. Habe da momentan JBL im Einsatz und bin "noch" ganz zufrieden. Btw. mein Raum hat so ziemlich die gleichem Abmessungen 

mfg


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2016)

> Gerade die NuLine24 als Rear haben einen genialen Effekt, da diese auf  der Rückseite mit einem weiteren Hochtöner bestückt sind.



Die Wirksamkeit solcher Spielerein ist aber immer in hohem Maß von der Raumakustik abhängig.


----------



## powerhaze (11. Februar 2016)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die Wirksamkeit solcher Spielerein ist aber immer in hohem Maß von der Raumakustik abhängig.



Beschreibe mal was du mit Raumakustik genau meinst? ich habe z.b. nichts an meinem Raum verändert, sonst auch absolut keine Modifikationen am Raum vorgenommen und habe an der hinteren Wand wo sich die Rears befinden sogar eine Schräge. Aber der Unterschied von der Räumlichkeit des Klangs ist deutlich hörbar. Klar verhält sich jeder Raum anders aber der Threadersteller redet nicht davon sich ein Tonstudio einzurichten.


----------



## Superwip (12. Februar 2016)

> Klar verhält sich jeder Raum anders



Genau das: Solche Sachen klingen in jedem Raum anders. Daher ist es nur schwer möglich im Vorhinein abzuschätzen was am Ende dabei rauskommt.

Überhaupt sollte man ab einer gewissen Investition in Audiotechnik insbesondere in einem dezidierten Heimkinoraum durchaus auf die Raumakustik wert legen also Schallabsorption oder Reflexion an Wänden, Boden, Decke, Möbeln. Das ist im allgemeinen leichter gesagt als getan aber im Zweifel sollte man versuchen Reflexionen soweit wie möglich zu dämpfen.


----------



## nibi030 (12. Februar 2016)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich würde den EH-TW7200 allerdings nicht (mehr) empfehlen sondern eher den EH-TW6600 der meiner Ansicht nach ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis bietet.
> 
> 
> 
> Der Epson -egal ob der EH-TW7200 oder EH-TW6600- bietet sicher ein deutlich besseres Bild und die Lautstärke ist geringer aber in Sachen Abwärme nehmen sie sich nicht viel. Wenn du eine signifikant geringere Anwärme bei gleicher Helligkeit willst musst du zwangsweise zu einem Beamer mit LED/LASER Lichtquelle oder zu einem 3-Chip DLP Beamer greifen. Beides (insbesondere letzteres) ist nochmal sehr viel teurer. Abgesehen von dem schon angesprochenen LG Largo mit seinen Nachteilen.



Da gehe ich auf keinen Fall mit. Ich habe den 6600 in der Firma und den 7200 zuhause, ich würde auf keinen Fall den 6600 vorziehen oder gleich setzen. Der ist zwar besser als der 6100, kann dem 7200 aber nicht das Wasser reichen und mit einer Differenz von 250 - 450€, sollte man da auch nicht lange überlegen.

Ich verweise noch einmal auf den Test von Heimkinoraum: Der große Epson TW6600 vs. TW7200 Vergleichs-Test

Hier ein Kontrastvergleich, ich finde das beim 6600 sogar inakzeptabel, wer will schon Star Wars durch eine Art "Milchglas" schauen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


© Heimkinoraum Lösungen für jedes Budget. Besuchen sie un

Die Abwärme des 7200 hält sich im ECO absolut in Grenzen, ist wahrscheinlich auch dem wuchtigen Gehäuse geschuldet was eine deutlich bessere Kühlung bietet. Im Cinema Mode ist der Lüfter im Grunde gar nicht mehr zu hören.


----------



## Superwip (12. Februar 2016)

> und mit einer Differenz von 250 - 450€, sollte man da auch nicht lange überlegen.



Eher 450€... und vielleicht doch?

Da könnte man auch gleich nochmal etwas drauflegen und vielleicht zu einem Sony VPL-HW40ES greifen? Aber wieso nicht noch etwas mehr und gleich ein Sony VPL-HW65ES? Oder vielleicht doch ein "richtiger" LED-DLP-Projektor wie etwa der Optoma HD91? Oder gleich ein Panasonic PT-RZ370E ?

Mit so einer Argumentation kommt man schnell über die 10000€ Marke 



> Die Abwärme des 7200 hält sich im ECO absolut in Grenzen



Es geht hier nicht um die Abwärmetemperatur sondern um die _Abwärmeleistung_ die im Wesentlichen dem Verbrauch entspricht.


----------



## Spreed (14. Februar 2016)

Sorry für die lange Abwesenheit!

Danke für die ganzen weiteren Kommentare!

Nur nochmal zum klar stellen: Ich bin zwar ein Fan von Qualität, sowohl optisch wie auch akustisch, aber nicht zu vergleichen mit einem echten Kino. Die Wände sind Dunkelrot und normale Rigips Platten, der Boden hat Fliesen mit einem kleinem Teppich drin und es steht sogar eine Vitrine dort wo sich das Bild leicht spiegelt (DIe kommt aber weg).



			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnte man auch gleich nochmal etwas drauflegen und vielleicht zu einem Sony VPL-HW40ES greifen? Aber wieso nicht noch etwas mehr und gleich ein Sony VPL-HW65ES? Oder vielleicht doch ein "richtiger" LED-DLP-Projektor wie etwa der Optoma HD91?




Sieht man da überhaupt noch einen Unterschied? Wodurch kommen diese Preisdifferenzen?
Würde sich der LED Projektor für ein Heimkino überhaupt lohnen?

Wärst du bereit mal nach WU zu kommen und mir beim einrichten der Boxen/Receiver zu helfen, falls ichs alleine nicht hin bekomm?




			
				nibi030 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaust du denn eigtl BluRays an? Spielst du diese über den PC oder die Playstation ab?
> Jup, wäre nett! Finde es immer interessant wie andere das umsetzen!




Ich spiel die Filme von meinem NAS ab. Die meisten davon haben etwa folgende Spezifikationen:
 BLURAY  (1:1,85)         VIDEO: 1920x1040 (crf-20 @ 6869)    
AUDIO: German  DTS 5.1 @ 1509            

Hab heut geschaut, wenn ich einen Film stream, schaltet der A/V auf PCM um, passt das?

Fotos sind im Anhang, noch mit Couch. Schaut bissl aus, ich bitte das zu Entschuldigen


----------



## nibi030 (15. Februar 2016)

Spreed schrieb:


> Sorry für die lange Abwesenheit!
> 
> Danke für die ganzen weiteren Kommentare!
> 
> ...



PCM ist nicht immer schlecht, es kommt darauf an. PCM ist der dekodierte DTS oder Dolby Digital Stream. In manchen fällen
liegt die Tonspur auch als PCM vor, dies ist aber eher selten.

Ich bin kein FAN von PCM, denn das ist nicht das, wie es gedacht ist. In vielen Fällen wird die Tonspur dann auch manipuliert. Dann
stellt sich auch noch die Frage: PCM 2.0 oder PCM 5.1 ?

Vielleicht kannst du hier am Player etwas einstellen das er das als : BITSREAM ausgibt ? 

Zu deinem Beamer:

Mir persönlich ist am wichtigsten der Schwarzwert, Schwarz muss so weit es geht auch Schwarz sein und kein Grau. Da hat jeder
aber auch andere Ansprüche. Bei meinen einfachen Beamern nervte mich das halt immer total und bewegte mich zum wechseln.

LED ist toll, ich hatte mal ein paar Monate lang den kleinen Bruder des Largo (LG PA1000), die Farben haben mich echt begeistert und
ich denke, LED gehört die Zukunft. Aber leider hat mich dieser nicht gänzlich für den Heimkinobetrieb überzeugt. 

Ich bin sehr gespannt wie sich hier die Technik entwickelt, leider ist nur LG ein LED Vorreiter, ich hoffe aber, daß ich meinen Beamer
in 2-3 Jahren noch einmal durch einen LED ersetzen kann.

Vlt. wagst du es einfach den Largo mal bei Amazon zu bestellen und den direkt zu vergleichen, zur Not geht er eben wieder zurück.

Ansonsten kann ich nur einen Besuch in ein Beamerstudio empfehlen, hier kannst du direkt vergleichen und schauen was in deiner
Preisklasse möglich ist und ob sich der Sprung für dich überhaupt lohnen würde.

Ansonsten finde ich dein kleines Kino echt prima! Schöne Fotos


----------



## Spreed (15. Februar 2016)

nibi030 schrieb:


> stellt sich auch noch die Frage: PCM 2.0 oder PCM 5.1 ?



Ich denke PCM 5.1, zumindest leuchten alle 5 Boxen als Symbol auf 
Werd probiern ob ich das umstellen kann.

Sagt dir der Begriff "HDCP Error" etws? Das blinkt öfters mal auf, worauf der Beamer anscheinend das Signal zum AV verliert.



nibi030 schrieb:


> LED ist toll, ich hatte mal ein paar Monate lang den kleinen Bruder des Largo (LG PA1000), die Farben haben mich echt begeistert und
> ich denke, LED gehört die Zukunft. Aber leider hat mich dieser nicht gänzlich für den Heimkinobetrieb überzeugt.



Wieso nicht?




nibi030 schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich dein kleines Kino echt prima! Schöne Fotos



Danke


----------



## nibi030 (15. Februar 2016)

Spreed schrieb:


> Ich denke PCM 5.1, zumindest leuchten alle 5 Boxen als Symbol auf
> Werd probiern ob ich das umstellen kann.
> 
> Sagt dir der Begriff "HDCP Error" etws? Das blinkt öfters mal auf, worauf der Beamer anscheinend das Signal zum AV verliert.
> ...



- HDCP Error : HDCP ist der Kopierschutz bzw. das DRM für digitale Medien. Es stellt die Integrität der digitalen Datenverbindung sicher und verschlüsselt diese, damit du das Signal nicht abfangen und aufzeichnen kannst. Ein AV mit HDMI ist ein HDCP Repeater, dass kann leider bei älteren AV immer mal wieder passieren. Jetzt wäre mal die Verkabelung interessant.


- Mir war die Helligkeit viel zu gering im Vergleich zu einem normalen Beamer, der Kontrast war nicht das gelbe vom EI. Dazu kam für mich als Killerargument der fehlende Lensshift. Ich hatte schlicht und ergreifend keinen Bock den Beamer optimal auszurichten und zu montieren. Jetzt steht dieser einfach auf dem Fensterbrett und ich habe das Bild entsprechend verschoben... zumal sich das Fensterbrett bei uns einfach angeboten hat, so brauchte ich keine Halterung, etc...

Wie gesagt, LED ist genial! Ich ärgere mich total das ich den LG wieder verkauft habe. Ich werde mir den aber noch einmal holen, ich bin viel auf Dienstreisen und hasse diese alten 32" TV. Den Beamer kann ich ne Laptop Tasche schmeißen und auch im Hotel ordentlich schauen...dazu will ich im Sommer noch ne Leinwand für den Garten basteln für ein OpenAir Kino 

Aber für den Heimkinobereich gibt es nach meiner Meinung nichts ordentlich was bezahlbar wäre, der einzige der in Frage kommt währen eben der von dir angedachte LG Largo. Alles andere geht dann erst 4000€ los...und dafür bekommt man dann auch nen 100" TV  Ich hoffe da sehr auf die Zukunft und das sich in den nächsten Jahren da etwas tut...da aber die TV´s, teilweise mit sehr gutem Bild, verramscht werden, sehe ich da etwas schwarz.


----------



## Superwip (15. Februar 2016)

Spreed schrieb:
			
		

> Nur nochmal zum klar stellen: Ich bin zwar ein Fan von Qualität, sowohl  optisch wie auch akustisch, aber nicht zu vergleichen mit einem echten  Kino. Die Wände sind Dunkelrot und normale Rigips Platten, der Boden hat  Fliesen mit einem kleinem Teppich drin und es steht sogar eine Vitrine  dort wo sich das Bild leicht spiegelt (DIe kommt aber weg).



Wie gesagt: Demnach gibt es einiges an Optimierungspotenzial. Jedenfals akkustisch.

Du musst freilich selber wissen was du da machen willst oder auch nicht.



			
				Spreed schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht man da überhaupt noch einen Unterschied? Wodurch kommen diese Preisdifferenzen?



Potenziell sieht man schon einen Unterschied. Bei den Sony Projektoren hast du gegenüber dem Epson vor allem den Vorteil das der "Fliegengittereffekt" wegfällt, die Abstände zwischen den Pixeln sind kleiner. Untereinander unterscheiden sie sich vor allem durch verschiedene Features die nicht ganz unnötig sind, die genannten Sony Projektoren unterscheiden sich wiederum vor allem durch Kontrast, Helligkeit (wobei diese Unterschiede nicht sehr groß sein dürften) und diverse Software Features.

Siehe auch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...guide-technik-empfehlungen-und-faq.html#1.1.5



			
				Spreed schrieb:
			
		

> Würde sich der LED Projektor für ein Heimkino überhaupt lohnen?



Gute Frage... wahrscheinlich nicht; der größte Vorteil ist die -je nach Konstruktion- potenziell geringere Abwärme.



			
				Spreed schrieb:
			
		

> Wärst du bereit mal nach WU zu kommen und mir beim einrichten der Boxen/Receiver zu helfen, falls ichs alleine nicht hin bekomm?



Bereit prinzipiell schon aber ich bezweifle das ich dir bei sowas wirklich qualifiziert helfen könnte...


----------



## Skyraker77 (17. Februar 2016)

Heisses Thema hier.
Eigentlich kann dir hier gar nicht so richtig geholfen werden, da die Thematik Heimkino mit deutlich mehr verbunden ist, als mal eine CPU oder GPU zu tauschen.

Projektoren musst du dir ansehen. Der 1070 läuft bei mir auf 4 Meter Bildbreite. Er ist super hell, hat das beste 3D (durch die Helligkeit und seine 144Hz), bietet aber einen grausamen Schwarzwert. Auf der 2 Meter Leinwand habe ich noch einen alten JVC HD1 am laufen. Ein gebrauchter JVC aus der alten Serie (X3 / X30 / X35) ist auf 2 Meter Bildbreite in 2D dem 1070 um Welten voraus.

D-ILA: hohe Pixeldichte, guter Schwarzwert, relativ teuer (gebraucht bezahlbar), zu dunkel für 3D (X5000 ist super, aber wieder sehr teuer)
1070: billig (da DLP), durch die hohe Helligkeit perfekt für große Leinwände, bestes 3D, grottiger Schwarzwert
LCDs: Irgendwo dazwischen. Die können alles ein bisschen, aber nichts richtig
Sony: Muss man gesehen haben. Die "günstigen" sind nicht meins. In der Oberliga allerdings klasse Geräte

Am besten in privaten Heimkinos vergleichen und dann seinen Liebling wählen.

Lautsprecher: 
Ein Fass ohne Boden. Wie schon erwähnt spielt die Raumakustik eine der Hauptrollen. 
200,- € LS können in einem optimierten Raum besser klingen, als ein Paar für tausende Euro in einem unbehandelten Raum. Audyssey und Co können halt nicht alles gerade biegen. Die Erstreflektionen scheinen mir bei dir am wichtigsten zu sein. So Schallhart wie dein Raum ist, dürfte da einiges "flattern".

Gruß
Thomas


----------

